# Installation de X11 sur Mac OS X



## stiiiiiiive (25 Mai 2005)

Bien le bonjour.

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un iBookG4 que j'utilisais jusque là surtout pour la musique. Depuis quelques jours, j'ai besoin de m'en servir pour du développement. Pour le Shell et le C, pas de gros souci a priori. Mais...


Mais malheureusement, je n'ai pas réussi à installer X11. Voici les conseils que l'on ma donnés :


- utiliser DarwinPorts plutôt que Fink... D'après un posteur d'ici même, les deux sont complémentaires. En plus, autant Fink était accessible, autant DP l'est un peu moins pour le novice que je suis... je ne trouve pas le dossier DARWINPORTS.

- j'ai téléchargé puis installé Xcode. D'abord sans préciser que je voulais les package pour X11, puis en le précisant. Pas de X11 sur mon Mac.

- j'ai utilisé les CDs de restauration de logiciels fournis avec la machine : rien non plus. 

C'est pourquoi je m'en remets à vous pour essayer autre chose, ou corriger une manip que j'aurais mal effectuée.

D'avance merci !...

stiiiiiiive.


----------



## calle8 (25 Mai 2005)

Pour télécharger x11, c'est ici :

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/x11formacosx.html

C'est bien cela qu'il te fallait ?


----------



## stiiiiiiive (25 Mai 2005)

Merci beaucoup, tout d'abord.

A titre de précision, j'ai déjà visité cette page. J'y ai lu (ou cru comprendre...) que ce X11 était inclus dans les CDs Mac OS X en qualité d'installation optionnelle. Mais peut-être est-ce juste l'un de ces composants.

De plus, je me suis laissé dire que Xcode contenait un X11, et qu' "après l'avoir installé, j'aurais mon icône X11 [ tant attendue...] dans le dossier APPLICATIONS / UTILITAIRES. " 

Peux-tu confirmer ou infirmer cela ? M'est-il nécessaire de télécharger ce que tu m'as gentilment indiqué ou ai-je déjà ce qu'il me faut dans Xcode ou mes CDs de Mac OS X ?..


----------



## calle8 (25 Mai 2005)

A l'époque (il y a un mois) où je cherchais x11, j'avais cru comprendre qu'il se trouvait dans les cds. 
Mais même en cherchant bien, je n'ai pas trouvé !
Pour le x code, je ne sais pas.


----------



## hegemonikon (25 Mai 2005)

Avec Tiger tu peux le trouver sur le DVD d'installation: il est dans le paquet: installations optionnelles ou quelque chose comme ça.


----------



## stiiiiiiive (25 Mai 2005)

calle>> Bien. Je vais le télécharger et arrêter de me torturer...

hegemonikon>> J'ai un Panther uniquement...

merci à vous deux en tout cas.


----------

